# NEW Hidden Storage Cabinet (Ideal for use as a Medicine Cabinet)



## Hyde325 (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone with a home storage issue, particularly in a small bathroom (or even just one with a pedestal sink) should check out this new storage cabinet.  It's hidden behind a picture frame and is so flush to the wall you can't tell it's there.  You can buy it by going to http://www.ConcealedCabinet.com.  Here are some pics:


----------



## LeeW (Apr 21, 2008)

Haha, wow. These are pretty cool!


----------



## Cheapliquid (Apr 22, 2008)

medicine cabinet? pfft, i'd be hiding the jewels and millions.. 

.. yea right.


----------



## guyod (Apr 22, 2008)

I always wanted a safe behind a picture. not that i have any money to put in it.... it would just be cool to have. 

A medicine cabinet beind a painting.... well i just dont get it. i guess its for people who cant stand too look at themselves in the mirror.


----------



## artdeco23 (Oct 10, 2009)

That's so neat. I'd like that idea on my medicine cabinet.


----------



## anie973 (Oct 22, 2009)

This hidden storage cabinet is perfect to be used as medical cabinet.


----------



## granite-girl (Oct 22, 2009)

Cool- Can you put a mirror in that frame ?


----------

